# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Migraine tijdens menstruatie

## Wilmien

Elke keer tijdens mijn menstruatie heb ik last van migraine. Ik slik momenteel de pil Mercilon maar doorslikken gaat maar goed tot ongeveer 5 weken dan krijg ik een bloeding dus stop ik een week. Heeft iemand advies om de stopweek te voorkomen? Eventueel welke pil is geschikt of ander voorbehoedsmiddel. Koperspiraaltje en nuva ring al geprobeerd, geen succes.
Hoor graag van jullie!

----------

